# Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!



## 45erFlunder (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo, habe keine Erfahrung im Angeln in Thailand.
Also fliege im August nach Koh Samui.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und zwar würde ich gerne im Meer angeln.
Mein größter Wunsch wär es einen Hai bzw. Rochen zu fangen. Also weiß jemand wie man dort vor geht, ob man einen einheimischen Fischer bezahlt und mit ihm rausfährt oder gibt es dort gute Anglerboote  Vielleicht hat jemand auch noch Vorschläge wie man vom Ufer dort Angelerfolge haben kann.
Vielen Dank mfg Mike#:


----------



## mlkzander (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

es gibt "nur" 4 anglerisch interessante reviere in thailand und dort sind alle 
gewässer süsswasser:

bangkok, hua hin, chiang mai, und natürlich das paradies in krabi

die zu erwartenden fische sind kampfstärker als die meisten salzkollegen gleichen gewichts

big game ist generell in thailand nicht zu empfehlen.............


----------



## 45erFlunder (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Oh nein, das is ja grauenhaft. Vielleicht sollte ich stornieren. Son scheiss, aber trotzdem vielen dank! In koh Tao sollen ja bullenhaie sein. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja jemand der mich dorthin faehrt? Weil umbuchen ist wahrscheinlich durch meine Freundin nicht moeglich. Die killt 
mich sonst


----------



## 45erFlunder (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Das Angelzeug is ja der kracher :m oh Mann, damit kriechste noch net mal en Hering rausgehoben, schlechter geht net, hahaha.

Voll nett, vielen Dank du hast mir echt schon mal weiter geholfen!#6 Dankeschön!


----------



## 45erFlunder (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Eine Frage noch, kann ich dort über den link kontakt mit dem Anbieter aufnehmen? Oder ist das ein Angelforum oder etwas der gleichen? Hattest du eine Ausfahrt mitgemacht?


----------



## Dart (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Auf Ko Tao bietet seit einigen Jahren ein Engländer Ausfahrten an, eventuell hängt der mit der Website zusammen.
Bei Bedarf schick mir eine p.m. dann schicke ich dir die e-mail Adresse.
Möglicherweise meldet sich @laketrout hier noch zu dem Thema. der war mit dem Engländer schon zum fischen unterwegs.
Den ganzen Tourimist der auf Samui angeboten wird, kannst du getrost vergessen, das ist reine Geld,-und Zeitverschwendung.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Dart (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Auf Koh Tao soll ein Engländer mit Namen Tom sein, mit eigenem Boot, der günstig Angelfahrten macht. Wolle


 
Der Tom heißt Marc.....und ob wir noch jemals das geringste Feedback für unsere Hilfsbereitschaft, nach dem Urlaub, bekommen.....?


----------



## 45erFlunder (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Aber natürlich! Habe schon kontakt aufgenommen, marc ist auch der jenige der auf meine email an fishingkohtao antwortete. also ich werde selbstverständlich antworten und auch bilder posten, wenns mit den Fischen klappt!
Danke meine Anglerfreunde im August gehts los :vik:


----------



## Dart (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*



45erFlunder schrieb:


> .....also ich werde selbstverständlich antworten und auch bilder posten, wenns mit den Fischen klappt!...


Schau mer mal, das wäre auf jeden Fall eine positive Abwechslung, oder sogar Überraschung.#6

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall einen Superurlaub und digges Petrie.|wavey:


----------



## 45erFlunder (15. August 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Also war in Koh Tao, (immernoch im Samui). Also checkt ma fishingkohtao.com ab, da seht ihr meinen 60 kg Marlin und es war einfach nur der kracher. 3 Koenigsmakrelen bis 7 kg gefangen 10 oder mehr mahi mahi und dann die nr.1. ps mit 30er monofilen, 3 stunden lang gedrillt!!! danke an alle die mir zu diesem erfolg verholfen haben!!!!!!!

Mfg Mike
:vik:


----------



## 45erFlunder (21. August 2011)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Niemals ins Top Cat Fishing Reort gehen! Ekelhafter Mensch der Besitzer, haben uns am tel gesagt das es mit Transfer 2500 Baht kostet und am Ende von jedem 3500 Baht abgenommen. Noch dazu faengt man zwar Fische, aber es ist kein Angelreiz und ein Forellenteich in Deutschland ist ein wildes Gewaesser dagegen!
Lg Mike

Jedem das seine, aber ich kann euch nur davon abraten!!!!!#q


----------



## Rettinger1989 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*



45erFlunder schrieb:


> Also war in Koh Tao, (immernoch im Samui). Also checkt ma fishingkohtao.com ab, da seht ihr meinen 60 kg Marlin und es war einfach nur der kracher. 3 Koenigsmakrelen bis 7 kg gefangen 10 oder mehr mahi mahi und dann die nr.1. ps mit 30er monofilen, 3 stunden lang gedrillt!!! danke an alle die mir zu diesem erfolg verholfen haben!!!!!!!
> 
> Mfg Mike
> :vik:


Hallo,
Ich werde nächstes Jahr Februar in Koh Samui sein. Wie genau komme ich auf Koh Tao, was ist der preis sop einer Tour und wass hast du genau machen müssen?

MfG


----------



## ringer-le (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

Hallo wir fahren ende juni nach ko tao wie finde dich den dort den jenigen der mit uns raus fährt zum angeln um mal was anderes wie hier zu fangen? muss ich mich da vorher info. oder macht man das dort?lg eric
ps. gern auch privat nachrichten


----------



## chef (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

> Suchfunktion, Wie auf allen Thai Inseln,alles längst beschrieben......


----------



## Nekodeamus (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Koh Samui, brauche dringend Hilfe!*

hi,

also kommt drauf an in welche Ecke Du fährst. Ich war in Lamai Beach. Von dort aus, wenn man recht rum die Inselstraße entlang fährt, kommt man auf einem Berg an einem kleinen Türmchen vorbei. Dort Parken. Wenn dann richtung Strand läufst auf der linken seite kommt eine Felskombination. Da musst nur noch drüber klettern und schon bist Du am ziel.

Angelgerät: Ne steife Rute mit mittlerer Spitze(muss weit geworfen werden), 5000 - 6000er Rolle mit 45er Mono

Meine Technik war an dieser stelle war mit Luftballons und Köderfisch ( ca. 20cm, bekommst in der größe auf den Fischmärkten ne ganze Tüte voll für 50 cent), großer Haken und Stahlvorfach ...

Konnte schöne Barracudas landen... 

Nimm auf jedenfall gute Handschuhe mit. Wenn man dort mit KöFi angelt fängt man nichts das keine Stacheln hat.

Mit den Haien muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Die Fischer sagen das es dort keine mehr gibt.

Gruß Maik

PS: Hätte wohl vorher schauen sollen von wann der Thread ist.


----------

